# Impaled Blucky



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HERE'S MY TAKE ON CORPSING WITH LATEX AND PAPER TOWELS , THANKS TO GHOSTESS HOW TO. AFTER I WAS DONE I STUCK HIM ON A STICK 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That is just sick! (which means "love it")!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That IS sick! Great job! (Glad I could help in some way, lol)


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I like.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice look on the corpsing....couldn't you find a fatter stake? lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

great job Pyro, the paper towel method gives it a whole different look then the nylon stocking method I use.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

He looks like he's in a bit of pain....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great work dude.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all-its the first time i did a corps, will be doin it again


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job... only suggestion is to take it further... paint some latex on a glass surface, cut and peel when dry... attach to prop in spots with latex... this is the scarefactory method... works well!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow pyro - that is just gross! he really turned out fabulous! 

You've worked so incredibly hard this year. Your haunt has come together well and looks great! I can't wait to see pics of it all when it's finished!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice job, man


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pyro ..
I missed your thread somehow
great job
looks cool


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!.....more ideas for the front yard!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, what a major improvement on a blucky! I wish I could have gone to the M&T to learn how to do that. Maybe I'll try one next year, I don't think I'll have time this year. Great job!:devil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. I have 2 Bluckies to work with. I'll have to look up Ghostess's how-to.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent pyro....very well done.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet, thats great! It looks really real, and very sick!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

wow old thread... lol looks good man


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow- blast from the past -thanks


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

he looks great!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. That makes my back hurt though man.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Good thinking Higginsr! I agree, after you peel it off and glue it around the rib area where the stake is , it would look as if some of the flesh was ripped by the wood. Very cool job Pyro. I like it


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I think that I know him... didn't I see his picture on a milk carton somewhere?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks pretty good there Manny.
Good thing you put stake in the right place....
a little lower, well, no one should be showing wood, even a blucky! LOL


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is truly awesome! I haven't tried corpsing yet.. maybe next year! Anyways nice job!!


----------

